# Pet Peeves



## Crodentia (Dec 29, 2014)

Who/What are your pet peeves?

For me:
* People who hang out in the fast lane and go under the speed limit.
* People who stand in the middle of a walkway (such as a grocery aisle).
* People who stand at a cash register of a business and talk at length with the cashier when they know full well there's a line behind them.
* People who shop for scratch tickets. I have yet to see one who knows exactly what they want; they usually browse the display for several minutes, forcing the cashier to wait on them as the line builds.
* People who read over my shoulder.
* Gamers who accuse others of cheating without proof.
* People who act as if a sport is akin to going into battle.
* Coffee cup lids. They split and pop off far too frequently.
* Freeloaders, as in, people who want to borrow money or other resources. This is especially true for those who go on and on about their new (expensive) toy, and then ask to borrow gas money.
* Any pen that utilizes ink that is not black, red, or blue.
* Dean Koontz's endings.
* James Patterson's endings.
* Ashton Kutcher.
* The Kardashians.
* Children.
* Sports in general.
* People who choose to be uneducated. This includes stereotypical redneck/cowboy types, extremists on any political scale, religious zealots, and many others.


----------



## SwitchBack (Dec 29, 2014)

• Ignorant people
• Religious people – I absolutely despise people that go on and on about their religion as if it’s fantastic and/or degrade other religions / people. If I want to know about your religion, I’ll ask I don’t need it shoved down my throat thanks. 
• Anti–abortion people – it’s the right of the woman to decide what she does with her body & her child. A child born with severe (I’m talking severe, as in crippling) mental / physical disabilities will not live a normal life [the new thing is allowing kids without brains to be born]. 

• People that think having kids is a right. It’s a privilege. There’s thousands of people who have low fertility that would “kill” to have a kid while 6,000,000+ kids are abused annually in the USA alone by their biological parents. 
• People that can’t parent – I’ve grown up in places where kids’ dinner is a 2 L pop and a bag of chips while mama dearest has a revolving door and is “as big as a house”. 

• People that can’t clean up after themselves – makes you wonder what sort of a sty they live in
• People that have dogs and are too lazy to:  clean up after them or train them

• People with kids that go to restaurants and do not keep the kids under control. I pay for a nice meal not to watch some little “bastards” scream and shout and throw things [and no, it’s not snobby, it’s known as parenting. I was 3 when I went to my first restaurant, which was a nicer family restaurant, and ever since staff have done nothing but comment on how well behaved I and my three siblings are]. 

• People that buy a “million” lotto tickets & have to tell the lotto guy their life story the entire time while the lineup is getting bigger and bigger
• Simple minded people that go to fast food joints and take forever at the cash to get their burger done “just so” – no mayo, no pickles, etc., etc. It’s especially annoying in places like McDonalds or what not --- you want that, go to Harvey’s, Subway or just stay home

• People that just can’t drive worth crap: speeders, people that tail gate, people that race into your bumper while you’re stopped at a light. You’re too stupid to put the alarm on 30 minutes earlier, your tough luck. 
• Drunks 
• Slackers 

• Lotto winners that haven't a clue - there's dozens of lotto ticket winners that make it big, and whom are dirt poor 5 years later. 
• Rich people that don't do squat with their money

• Celebs that are literally wastes of space - that's quite a few, but the morons that feed off the negative response and act like assholes [or slags] really. 


I got to agree with:

People refusing education [even if it’s there for them]

And

The Kardashians - slags


And about 95% of the people that make it onto "news" posted by the Daily Mail or most online papers.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 29, 2014)

I mostly just hate people who try to impose their own views/beliefs/ideas onto other people, in any capacity. This occurs to me rather often in the form of in-laws and other elder family members telling my wife and I that we should have children. For the record, my wife and I have no plans for children ever, and we firmly believe it's no one's business but ours what we choose or choose not to produce from our genitals.


----------



## macytech1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I weirdly hate it when people read menu items to my. I don't know why but it posses me off so much.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

people who stand at a bar in a packed pub


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll add: critique partners who don't take the time to clearly understand what it is you're presenting to them.

Them: "There aren't supposed to be cyborgs in erotic fantasy!"
Me: "It's realistic science fiction, not wizard porn..."

OR

Them: "Where's the rest of it?"
Me: "It's an excerpt, meaning 'only a part of' it."

OR

Them: "I really think that part is confusing. Why is he doing that?"
Me: "Because he's a she."

Bad critique gets under my skin.

ETA:

Oh, the worst, worster, worsterest part of bad critique is VAGUE critique.

Them: "I don't get this part here."
Me: "What don't you get about it?"
Them: "I don't get it."
(Proceed to play 'twenty questions' with this person)
Me: "So you don't get why they're in the office?"
Them: "Yeah."
Me: "...I'm going to kill you."


----------



## Nippon Devil (Dec 30, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I mostly just hate people who try to impose their own views/beliefs/ideas onto other people, in any capacity.



Agreed. I mean like who really cares what they think about this or that. I don't want to hear their opinions, that's for sure! 

 You know what? They are just the kind of people who would make a topic to rant about things they don't like, or post in it! I mean like what fools, validating their hatred on a web forum... Only thing that could be worse is if they used said topic to vent about the thread itself!


----------



## Winston (Dec 30, 2014)

They're all so good. Thanks Crodentia.

I'll add people that confuse their ideology / belief system with logic.  Then, accuse those that don't think like they do of being either stupid, or evil.

Depending on how YOU view that statement, from your partisan position, says a lot about you.  People can disagree about stuff, and still be "good".  There are closed-minded bigots all along the political spectrum.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Crod

Bullies and bigots.

And people who make a profession of acting with a total absence of good taste. Examples include Jeremy Clarkson and Jonathan Ross.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 26, 2015)

*People who have strong beliefs but feel that other people are wrong because they don't believe the same thing. 
*Lateness. CAN. NOT. STAND. IT.
*People who make fun of those with disabilities. My daughter has a stuttering problem. Don't "copy" her. It's rude, and annoying. 
*Overpriced things. Why dental work should cost more than a house is ridiculous. Same thing with childcare. 

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I have for now. Thanks OP, I needed this thread .


----------



## amber (Feb 18, 2015)

-hearing people chew
-when people shout across the store to eachother
-being put on the spot
-when quantity is valued over quality
-close mindedness


----------



## Loveabull (Feb 27, 2015)

• Religious people – I absolutely despise people that go on and on about their religion as if it’s fantastic and/or degrade other religions / people. If I want to know about your religion, I’ll ask I don’t need it shoved down my throat thanks. 

On the other paw there are people I envy sometimes. Somebody who reaaally believes in something and does good for people. Their belief is strong enough to help them cope with life yet they don't go out trying to convert anyone to their way of thinking. Then faith is a good thing.

• Anti–abortion people – it’s the right of the woman to decide what she does with her body & her child. A child born with severe (I’m talking severe, as in crippling) mental / physical disabilities will not live a normal life [the new thing is allowing kids without brains to be born]. 

I completely agree. Pro-lifers are anti-woman, anti-human rights and totally delusional. They want to enforce having a child as punishment for sexual relations...then rabidly cut off social service funding for the poor single Mom's who need it.


The thoughts about children I'll keep to myself. Yes, being in public with screaming "out of control kids" can be annoying to onlookers. But if you've been in the trenches of parenthood you know it's not always on the parents. Sometimes you try your best and it's not enough. Better if you're in the market and see a child flipping out...maybe offer some kind words to the Mom. Make funny faces and get the screaming toddler to laugh. Help the poor woman in some way.

• People that just can’t drive worth crap: speeders, people that tail gate, people that race into your bumper while you’re stopped at a light. You’re too stupid to put the alarm on 30 minutes earlier, your tough luck. 
• Drunks 
• Slackers 

The best ones are the drivers who are me me first first. They go around you on the wrong side in a no passing lane to get to a red light. But boy does it feel good seeing them pulled over just after the stoplight:cheers:

• Celebs that are literally wastes of space - that's quite a few, but the morons that feed off the negative response and act like assholes [or slags] really. 

Oh scandal rags and reality TV can be great fun if you see it the right way.

 The Kardashians - slags

Exactly, vapid with a horse butt.​


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 9, 2015)

- People oblivious of their kids:  I kind of hate to say it since I don't nor will have kids of my own (love my nieces and nephews, but also love to send them home), but c'mon.  I understand if you want raise them without any sort of physical or verbal punishment, but if you choose to ignore them in that sense of "When they act out, we ignore them so they'll understand that acting in such a manner will not get them what they want"... please, _please, __*please*_, for the love of everything, ever, do that at home and not at a public restaurant, movie theater, shopping center, etc.  I totally understand that maybe you're a single parent and it's hard, but at a certain point in public, you _need_ to take control of an out-of-control kid.

- Drivers:  I left it open because there are too many types to name.  I also have to stay objective, because I've come to accept that I have some road rage issues.  I've also come to accept that I have my road rage issues because of other drivers.  If I had to state anything in particular, it would be the turn signal.  I've got no problems if you need to merge in and even cut me off... but at least let me know you're going to do it when I have my wife in my car so I don't want to render you asunder because you almost caused an accident.  Plus it doesn't help that I watch Mad Max movies to cool down from driving. 

- Poor Fashion Choices:  That sounds pretty pompous, but coming from a guy who wears flannels and beat up, torn jeans (not pre-torn... worst idea ever) in Las Vegas, I can assure you that I'm not an up-and-coming fashion consultant or even guru, such as Tim Gunn (though you have to admit, he does have a sharp eye... not that I would know... ahem).  What I mean by this, without sounding completely shallow, is that if you're truly a big person... do not wear something that you're spilling out of because you think that when something looks "tight", it looks good.  Or if any person of any stature, it's still not ok to wear a g-string, tassels (if you're a gal... well, even if your a guy too I guess), a pair of sunglasses, with nothing more, to take your kids to Target or Wal-Mart for grocery shopping.  I'm pretty liberal in that sense, that I have nothing against revealing outfits... but c'mon, there is good looking at a bar, party, fashion mall, etc... then there is Wal-Mart, or the hospital, or a elementary school, which is the wrong choice for those outfits.

- Ignorance: Everyone is entitled to a view, it's not even an entitlement, it's a right.  You cannot force someone to think along a certain line of thought (without horribly cruel torture I'm guessing).  Be to be so blindsided to one view without ever being open to others... well, for lack of better words, pisses me the **** off.  I'm not stating that you have to _accept_ other sides, but at the very least, let someone else start *and* finish stating their view.  You still don't have to accept it, but having heard it outright in the first place or even debating it shows some sign of reasoning.  To be completely honest, at the risk of sounding like a dick, if there is someone who is ignorant in the way I described, I completely write them off as the mental equivalent of a sponge.  Completely useless.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2015)

'Spring Forward'... now I have to get up an hour earlier? Whose idea was this? and I have no say so? Yeah, I know it happens every year... and I complain about it, every year. No, I don't have a problem with 'Fall-back'. Don't be stupid.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 28, 2015)

'Spring Cleaning' ... now I have to clean up my house? Whose idea was this? and I have no say so? Yeah, I know it happens every year... and I complain about it, every year. No, I don't have a problem with 'being trashy'. Don't be stupid.

<3


----------



## Loveabull (Mar 30, 2015)

If you work in retail...there are a line of customers behind this person... have the store card and coupons, usually very many coupons...and a huge purse. Of course all these people want to quietly wait while you dig into the depths of your bag, Then besides your coupons you want to pay me in ones and change. I dare you to complain. I've just called for someone to open the second register and you're still pulling quarters from the bottom of your bag...arggggh


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a new pet peeve - closed captioning.  For those like me with hearing loss they help; however lately they are getting like autocorrect.  What the screen shows is often nothing like what the speaker is saying, and is often hilarious.  Like the word is "focus" and it turns out to be a certain four letter word on the screen.  Maybe some shows are better than others but the ones I have seen are really bad (especially documentaries).  I'm assuming they have some computer program that translates the voice into words.  Maybe some of you tech types can explain, but there should be a better way to do closed captioning.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 4, 2015)

Most lines of logic and reasoning developed by both men and women that are older and have more than one child. Oh ye gods why.


--50 cents more for bread? Let's use our gas to buy it somewhere else!

--Now let's buy overpriced lawn equipment/golf carts/atvs/boats and never use them! But let's not sell them, it brightens up the yard

--Let's have a kid!

--And another!

--And six more~!

--Now let's go out to eat! No need to talk, we all have our phones!

--Sure, they can dress themselves!

--Our six year old can't multiply his fives but he can work any tablet or smartphone! 

--Let's complain to see if the hotel will give us a better room!

And people complain about the younger generation being annoying! haha!


----------



## Sonata (Apr 4, 2015)

Boys.  Usually between the ages of 10 - 14 who take delight in standing outside the houses of elderly people and whistle and yell the name of the old person to make out they were wanted, just to disturb them.  Or play "knock down ginger" banging at doors then running away.

And who, although they started being taught English from 1st grade, only appear to know two words of it.  The first being a four-letter word starting with "f" and the second being "you".


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 4, 2015)

my upstairs neighbour - for being alive 
my upstairs neighbour - for thinking it's fine to do DIY work until 10 PM 
my upstairs neighbour - for using his (very noisy) washing machine at 2 AM 
my upstairs neighbour - for wearing a bullet-proof vest (that one's an attempt at humour in case anyone's wondering) 
people who dislike their neighbours 
politicians who publicly interpret what the electorate are "saying" when they vote a particular way (personally, I tend to vote with what I regard as the least bad option) 
people whose definiton of open-mindedness is agreeing with everything that they believe 
people who try to conduct religious education classes at my front door 
deceptive advertising or marketing (assuming that I'm stupid is a bigger insult than the actual attempt to ensnare me).  In this category I include offers at a particular price in massive letters with the word "from" so tiny, you would struggle to see it with the Hubble telescope from six inches away. 
oh yes, people who post their pet peeves on internet forums


----------



## Sonata (Apr 4, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> oh yes, people who post their pet peeves on internet forums



Silly question maybe, but after your long and explicit list, why did you post the final line?


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 4, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Silly question maybe, but after your long and explicit list, why did you post the final line?



Not silly at all but I'm surprised anyone has asked this.
It's called laughing at myself.
I suppose it's a brand of humour that doesn't always translate very well into the written word - a bit like the line that said "


people who dislike their neighbours"


----------



## Sonata (Apr 4, 2015)

Ach, I am just in a silly mood at the moment.  No offense meant and I hope none taken.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 4, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Ach, I am just in a silly mood at the moment.  No offense meant and I hope none taken.



Of course not - no problem  .
It appears we are both currently imbued with our brands of sillinesses.
BTW.  I've not heard a peep from my neighbour today.  I wonder if he reads this forum


----------



## Sonata (Apr 4, 2015)

I wish I was drunk
but I am not
as I don't drink

Soddit


----------



## Arrakis (Apr 26, 2015)

One thing I truly hate--sometimes to the point of violent urges--is lazy people whom think other people exist to cater to their every whim ("Can you get this for me? Can you do that for me?"). You're not sick, you're not blind, and you're not in a wheelchair. So why the blazes can't you do it yourself?

Also, adults whom pick on little kids. That is just pathetic and cowardly.



Bishop said:


> I mostly just hate people who try to impose their own views/beliefs/ideas onto other people, in any capacity.



I definitely have to agree with this. Many human beings make the  arrogant mistake of thinking everyone's psychological makeup is just  like theirs--as a result, they believe everyone must adopt their ways in order to be "happy".


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2015)

> Who/What are your pet peeves?



Now that's an interesting question and one that is bugging me at the moment. 

Top of the list are bullies. 

So yes, my #1 pet peeve is bullying - mental and physical.
#2 pet peeve is malicious gossip
#3 Inconsiderate dog owners
#4 Cruelty to animals - actually I should probably move that to #1
#Chewing gum. People who spit it out on the pavement and it ends up on the bottom of my shoe along with the dog's pooh left by the inconsiderate dog owner.

Boy, do I sound grumpy this morning. A right Victor Meldrew!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

My inability to consistently hit a 3 Wood, it must be the club...


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> My inability to consistently hit a 3 Wood, it must be the club...



I've got a forty - fifty year old McGregor (real) 3-wood, if it will help.  However, I'm not much good with it, either.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 26, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I've got a forty - fifty year old McGregor (real) 3-wood, if it will help.  However, I'm not much good with it, either.



Since the advent of the Hickory World Championships, of which the estimable Sandy Lyle is current champion, all-hickory clubs, if in good condition, are rapidly rising in price.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2015)

That's good to know, I've got a driver and five wood to go with it.  Most golfers  now I thought, wanted the titanium/graphite 
laser-sighted, combination smart phone and wristwatch driver with floating head.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 13, 2016)

1. Reeking people. Seriously? You can shower and go out of your house smelling fresh. Why not bother to do it? I'd understand if you've been deadlifting 400lbs but please. 

2. The silent treatment. If you think I offended you, why not tell me? There's a big chance I didn't know I made you mad. I'm the type of person who hates conflicts and so I will say sorry 500 times for the simple things that I think could have offended someone. 

3. Naggers and gossipers. 

4. People who text like this. "Hey, hws ur nyt? U no i luv u ryt?" 

5. People who tell you "It's gonna be okay..." after you've told them of your problems. 
You don't know if its gonna be okay. Just listen. Don't give me advice or solutions. 
Just hug me! 

6. Me. I'm my own worst enemy! Lol. 

7. Small talks.

8. Insensitive and inconsiderate people.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 13, 2016)

I can definitely relate to small talk being a pet peeve. I have a rule. If you can't talk to me for five minutes straight over the phone without asking, "What do you want to talk about?," I am cutting you off.


----------



## dungeonwriter39 (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't stand "phony" people. They are so superficial.


----------



## jk1973 (Mar 4, 2018)

*People who say "Me, personally"
*People who protest for the sake of protesting."
*People who are professional victims i.e. blaming their life's problems on everyone else instead of taking personal responsibility.
*Leaving cabinet doors or drawers open.
*Friends who are not honest.
*Potential clients who do not return emails.


----------

